# Opening morning goose hunt video.



## Arrow3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Big Tip (Sep 13, 2013)

Now THAT is a hunt.  Very nice Mr. Arrow!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Big Tip said:


> Now THAT is a hunt.  Very nice Mr. Arrow!



Thank you!

It was a heck of a hunt shared with some dang good friends. I hope the geese come back in the later season and we get to do it all over again over some wheat!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 13, 2013)

some of those groups where pretty dang big and the camera work was awesome. hope to see more videos like this during the season.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 13, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> some of those groups where pretty dang big and the camera work was awesome. hope to see more videos like this during the season.



I watched these birds twice before we hunted them. One flock had 52 in it and one had 47....Most were in the 15-20 range.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 13, 2013)

Good stuff B. Enjoyed watching it.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice work fella's!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 13, 2013)

very nice!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 13, 2013)

Fine job!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> I watched these birds twice before we hunted them. One flock had 52 in it and one had 47....Most were in the 15-20 range.



makes the shooting alot easier when it is a slow moving beach ball that close and right in front of you


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice work man. Looks good. I like that song too!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 13, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> makes the shooting alot easier when it is a slow moving beach ball that close and right in front of you



You got that right. We've got a few birds scouted for in the morning. Hope they show up.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Sep 14, 2013)

Looked like a great time. Congrats


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2013)

Good job Brandon.  I saw the pic of the hunt.  that was an awesome hunt.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats nice hunt!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 14, 2013)

sweet


----------



## lead slinger (Sep 14, 2013)

Now that's a fun hunt!


----------



## fredw (Sep 14, 2013)

Brandon, nicely done!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Great video Congrats!


----------



## vrooom (Sep 14, 2013)

Heck yea!
It's always nice to fill the meat drawer in the freezer early!


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes. Sir.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome hunt


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Won't be long now!! I'm ready!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Round two coming up!!


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome wish I wasn't working 72 hrs a week


----------



## tcoker (Sep 14, 2014)

Gettin it done. Nice video


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 14, 2014)

How did round 3 go today?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 14, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> How did round 3 go today?



Didn't get to go....Shortstroke had a malfunction with his ford....


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2014)

Typical Ford.  Found On Road Dead.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 16, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Didn't get to go....Shortstroke had a malfunction with his ford....



Typical SS behavior.


----------

